# New pics of Remy!



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's some new pics of Remy! All he wanted to do tonight was relax on my shoulder, eat snacks, and watch tv.


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, having to do separate posts due to the file size.


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

And this is the last pic.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

He's so cute!

...Is that your manicured hand in the first one? XD


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

LOL, no that's my fiance (soon to be wife). She has fallen in love with this little guy, and said that she wants two girls of her own, she is searching local ratteries for a chocolate female and a siamese female.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

He is precious <3


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, he is definitely a sweet heart. He has really opened up a lot in the past 2 days. Tonight was the first night he took food from my hands.


----------

